# Scroll saw recomendations?



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Anyone have ideas on a Decent but not Bank Breaking scroll saw? I'm probably not going to use it a ton.... but i have some projects that require one.


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

I have the DeWalt DW788 20" VS saw, and I love it!!! It retails in the area of $500. A less-expensive alternative to the 20" DeWalt would be the Woodtek 24". It's only a two speed, but it also works nicely at about $370.00 (plus shipping). But I would really strongly recommend the DeWalt. There are cheaper ones available, but remember that you get what you pay for.

Nancy


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

I agree about the DeWalt DW788. I have had mine for about 3 years and only had one small problem. About a $5.00 fix. The next step up I guess would be an RBI. I have done numerous jobs in 3/4 and 1/2 Ash and it does a good job. just don't scrimp on blades. You also get what you pay for in them too.


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

Blades: Artisans!!! Best ever!!

Nancy


----------



## Mike (Apr 27, 2007)

i agree with the Dewalt have one and love it


----------



## Jim Finn (May 13, 2008)

I also have that Dewalt and like it.


----------



## mtkng (Sep 3, 2008)

*Craftsman Contractor 20" with table*

Hello

I will sell my Craftsman 20", used approximately six times. Let me know if you would like photos. New condition.

I live in Rhode Island.

Thanks,


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a used one in the clasifide section on the web site. Will take $150.00 + shipping By a really nice guy named Handyman.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a Craftsman Contractors 20" variable speed scrollsaw. It's been a great scrollsaw. I've owned it for about 15 years, never had a problem with it.


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

I also own a Dewalt DW788. It is the best value for the money! Have had it about 8 years w/no problems. I see other brands in for repair a lot. but the Dewalt (this tool at least) almost never. Good design, from the Excalibur saw.:thumbsup:


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

DEWALT DW788 20-Inch Variable Speed Scroll Saw
$430.55 free shipping, free stand.

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW788-20-Inch-Variable-Scroll/dp/B000022313


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

i dont like to bring up old threads but im sure others do the same search i did (looking for info if the dewalt dw788 is a good scroll saw to buy)
its pretty much unanimous from all the threads i have seen in different forums that the dewalt is a really good saw so now i have been looking
to see where i can get it the cheapest for and here is what i came up with so far:

tools-plus for $499 + $6.50 shipping
http://www.tools-plus.com/dewalt-dw788.html

grizzly.com $449 + $20 shipping (Christmas Special)
http://www.grizzly.com/products/DW788-7880-7881-20-Scroll-Saw-W-Stand-And-Light/H7414

if anyone knows of the dewalt at a cheaper price, please post it cause im a few days away from ordering one.
xmas gift to myself!


----------



## wfahey (Oct 24, 2009)

"Not break the bank" is a relative term. I agree with the others that the Dewalt is a great saw. But for $179 (Big Box, it might be cheaper online) you can get the Hitachi CW 40 and it is pretty nice for the price. It takes pinned and straight blades, variable speed and comes with a stand. No, it won't compete with the Dewalt but it won't set you back $500+ if you just have a few projects to do on it.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

My wife has a Delta ss250 w/16" table,variable speed,yes it helps,that she has used for six years now and I think it was around $200 and I'm thinkin $175.Check out Grizzly 22"VS for $130, 20" dremel$219 Dewalt788$420
Happy Huntin'
Rick


----------



## splinter (Dec 18, 2009)

We have a 20" Dewalt in the shop and really like it. We have used Delta and Craftsman and sold them both.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> Anyone have ideas on a Decent but not Bank Breaking scroll saw? I'm probably *not going to use it a ton*.... but i have some projects that require one.


The first place I would check is the pawn shops.
The ones here have a bunch in stock. 
I got a nice single speed Delta, like new for $20.
If I was just going to use it from time to time I
would not spend a lot of money on one. 
Set up and blade choice are the important issues.
Mine has done everything I needed and more.

But I am a cheap woodworker and don't care what
others think of my tools. I just care that they do the
job I need done.

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^^:boat:^^^^/\^^^^^^
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

wfahey said:


> "Not break the bank" is a relative term. I agree with the others that the Dewalt is a great saw. But for $179 (Big Box, it might be cheaper online) you can get the Hitachi CW 40 and it is pretty nice for the price. It takes pinned and straight blades, variable speed and comes with a stand. No, it won't compete with the Dewalt but it won't set you back $500+ if you just have a few projects to do on it.


 
Thats the one I bought and it works great for me. Just a occasional user. Take the money you'll save and buy some more power tools that you will probably use more than the saw.

RLH :thumbsup:


----------

